# Rabies Vaccination



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

hi,can anyone please tell me the earliest age a puppy can be vaccinated against rabies for pet passport,any help will be appreciated,
kind regards tony


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Ours had it at 4 months: a month after the DHPPi & Lepto booster which were at 2 months (initial) and 3 months (booster).


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think its at 3months onward

Shadow was 13weeks

Aldra


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

According to Defra the minimum age that a puppy should have a Rabies vaccination is always stated on the vaccine Manufacturer's datasheet and therefore can possibly vary from each manufacturer.
Three months seems to be the minimum but, as said above, can vary but I doubt it's any less than three months.


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

After being stuck in France for three weeks (because the German breeder had the puppy vaccinated at 11 weeks 6 days) I can assure you that the puppy must be over 12 weeks old. It has something to do with the fact that the puppy still has it's mothers antibodies in its blood and a rabies jab is not effective.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That does not bode well for the vet gerardjanice

He/She should have known better

But that was no help to you

Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The vet may have been told, by the breeder, that the puppy was 12 weeks. Or the vaccine used can be given at 11 weeks?
As has been said it is all about maternally acquired immunity which is a moveable feast :wink:


----------

